# Teeth Cleaning



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Sunny still hasn't had a dental? Very impressive! This new product does look pretty good--thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think I may have to find someone in the US prepared to forward me some - I have just looked for it in the UK and Amazon is listing it at over £75/$115 for 4oz!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Never had a dental, and he turned 8 in February. Smaller dog mouths, from what I understand, are harder to maintain I believe? Anyway, we brush 3 times a week and I started this. I may have to bite the bullet yet, but on a 1 to 10, with 10 great, he's probably a 6.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

fjm said:


> I think I may have to find someone in the US prepared to forward me some - I have just looked for it in the UK and Amazon is listing it at over £75/$115 for 4oz!


That's crazy. I bought just the gel on Amazon -- less than $20. I know the groomer uses the spray, and the gel. Good luck. Does look good. She swears by it -- she has 2 mini poodles and has been using it for awhile and likes the results. I especially like the fact there is no alcohol, etc.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I used it for quite a while and liked it too. It's pricey for us in Canada too, about $50. It lasts a long time though.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

*Daily (sort of) Dental Care*

I searched the forum for this type of information. 

Do you all still agree that this is how best to clean and maintain your dog's teeth? What is your typical routine. I would love to know. Rio's former owner did use a spray daily and they look good. But it does have grain alcohol in it and I'd rather not use it. 

I admit to being sort of hit and miss with his dental care. :tsk:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I swear by chicken necks for a Hollywood smile.


----------



## Madeleine (Jun 25, 2017)

When I got Carley at age 7 she was in need of a teeth cleaning. I started giving her raw beef ribs and in no time her teeth were pearly white. I did get her teeth cleaned twice in her almost 13 years , but they were never bad at all. I really love just giving them a rib a week, they love it and it works well.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Mfmst said:


> I swear by chicken necks for a Hollywood smile.


This is interesting...
And led me to do a little Googling. 

Seems you are not joking, mfmst! (btw, I always refer to you in my head as MSNBC)

So, do you purchase them or do you somehow have a source of your own chicken necks?

This sounds exactly like what I would prefer for keeping his mouth and teeth in good condition. And sounds like it replaces a meal. Do you do it a couple of times a week?
And, last question... for a Standard, would a turkey neck be better for chewing rather than gulping down a chicken neck?

Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

I used coconut oil on a finger brush..she doesn't enjoy it but it seems semi-effective! That and gnawing on a pizzle!


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Just purchased some "pizzles" at local pet store. Oh my!! Had to look up just what they are - - but they do recommend for teeth cleaning.

And I will order some turkey necks on line.

Thanks guys.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I use CET toothpaste (they like the vanilla mint flavor) and brush every other day. In between they get bully sticks. Callie is 6 1/2 and the vet says her teeth look really good. Molly's too. I'm hoping to avoid them having a vet dental.
But, its true, its hard to brush a mini's teeth. I have to use a very small brush, and a rubber finger brush for the front teeth and inside and outside canines. I can get the outside of the back teeth with a brush, but the inside back teeth, I just can't get them to allow me to do put the brush in there. And their mouths are too small unless I force them open, which I won't do. As of now, they love to have teeth brushed and come running when I get the toothpaste out. I don't want to make it a bad experience. Somewhere I read that it isn't necessary because their saliva keeps the inside molars plaque free? Doesn't sound right to me.
Anyone know for sure if this is true?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly gets a small raw chicken leg, lamb or goat neck bones, ribs,(approx 3oz portion) etc every day, plus gets her teeth brushed 1x day (most days!) and at 5.5 years old her teeth are really nice. I use the TropiClean Clean Teeth Gel.... and if I don't brush I give her a Ark Naturals BrushlessToothPaste Chew (they smell like vanilla and cinnamon, Molly loves them!) It is worth the 5 minutes of time it takes to brush the teeth!


----------



## Darlydootoypoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Beautiful Blue said:


> Just purchased some "pizzles" at local pet store. Oh my!! Had to look up just what they are - - but they do recommend for teeth cleaning.
> 
> And I will order some turkey necks on line.
> 
> Thanks guys.


HAHAH! Depending on where you get them sometimes they smell awful too but my Darly loves them :lol:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder suggested 3-5 chicken necks as a separate meal. My HEB or Whole Foods will special order them. Asian and Mediterranean markets also carry them as well as the online raw food source, Hare Today. (I use a snood on Buck so he doesn't get the tips of his ears wet trying to lick his tray, which sits on top of a towel.). He never, ever turns down his necks, not has he ever choked on one even as a puppy. Reporting live, from Houston...


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I've never fed raw. I don't know if I would be brave enough to start now. Both dogs are very interested when I get out raw meat but I just don't know. Molly is a greedy chow hound - she swallows things whole - she doesn't chew much, maybe one crunch. I could just see her choking on a chicken neck. I stick with bully sticks and hope that and brushing will keep her teeth nice.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls teeth is one weak area for me. They all need cleaned and the cost with no extractions here is 450 to 500 each. So I will make sure to do better once they are leaned this time. My teeth cleaning was only 200, something is wrong


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

FJM I have a friend going to the states to visit family in August and returning in September, if your in no great rush i could ask them to get some as I'm interested in some too?

Blue, for Ziggy who is larger than Poppy we give him a chicken carcass minus legs, wings, neck and breast meat for breakfast. Poppy is soon gonig to be 7 and has pearly whites. I hardly ever brush her teeth she just eats chicken necks or half carcasses every morning.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Rikkia - it seems to have come down a bit on eBay now, but I am still wary of investing in stuff I haven't sampled after throwing too many bottles away when the dogs absolutely hated them. I find the Xlvet tooth cream is reasonably effective, not too expensive, and the dogs like it enough that teeth cleaning is tolerated. Just hope my vet continues to stock it!


----------



## NickNeils (Jul 11, 2017)

Madeleine said:


> When I got Carley at age 7 she was in need of a teeth cleaning. I started giving her raw beef ribs and in no time her teeth were pearly white. I did get her teeth cleaned twice in her almost 13 years , but they were never bad at all. I really love just giving them a rib a week, they love it and it works well.


Great info....am hearing it for the first time.
I would like to know at what age must teeth cleaning be done.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogs very a lot as to when - or if - they need a veterinary dental cleaning. Toy dogs, with the same number of teeth crammed into a much smaller mouth, tend to need cleaning earlier and more often, but if you take care of your dog's teeth even toys may never need a dental. Your vet should check the mouth, teeth and gums at the annual check up, and is the best person to advise you. If your dog is showing signs of discomfort eating, has excessive build up of tartar on the teeth, or spongy bleeding gums, see your vet.


----------



## NickNeils (Jul 11, 2017)

Kkkk....Fine...
Thanks for your reply


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

liljaker said:


> Never had a dental, and he turned 8 in February. Smaller dog mouths, from what I understand, are harder to maintain I believe? Anyway, we brush 3 times a week and I started this. I may have to bite the bullet yet, but on a 1 to 10, with 10 great, he's probably a 6.


My Sunny is the same! He's a Toy, and will be 8 in October but his teeth are nearly spotless. Cleanest teeth I've ever seen on a nearly eight year old, even with infrequent brushing! He's never had a dental. Rosie is eight but will need a dental eventually. Sadie is around 7 but she had gingivitis when we adopted her, and she gets at yearly dental. She just had one and needed 8 extractions due to loose teeth. I'm assuming it's a complication of her kidney disease and the gingivitis. Sammy is only three and his teeth look pretty good so far with brushing.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

I appreciate all the input on this subject...
Rio loves his turkey necks - savors them for quite a while and then finally crunch, crunch.

So I am now ending most days with a piece of neck - maybe 2 1/2 inch chunk - to hopefully clean his teeth of the day's kibble and treats. I will try to obtain raw rib bones from the same local butcher who was so accommodating.


----------

